# comment lire les skyblog?????



## bout' (7 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,

je viens d'acquerir un mac os 9 et je n'arrive pas àlire les skyblog. 
faut il un logicile particulier pour pouvoir le faire.

Merci
Bout'


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Non je ne crois pas !

donne nous l'adresse déjà mais apparement il ne doit pas y avoir de problème !
Tu les li avec quoi ?


----------



## macboy (7 Septembre 2006)

Internet Explorer &#231;a ne fonctionne pas??
qu'est ce que tu n'arrives pas &#224; lire dessus??


----------



## Lisaraël (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est une s&#233;curit&#233; anti-abrutissement de masse qui est install&#233;e sur mac et qui t'emp&#234;che de lire les skyblogs...
Remercie Apple. 

---
Bon, troll mis &#224; part, les skyblogs sont des sites internet, donc &#224; priori, avec n'importe quel navigateur &#231;a devrait tourner, vu que les skyblog ont &#233;t&#233; cod&#233;s avec un moteur assez propre (impressionant, isn't it ?).

Sur mon iMac, j'arrive &#224; aller lire des skyblog (pauvre de moi) avec Shiira, Firefox, Camino, Safari.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

Pose ta question ici.


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme que les Skyblog sont depuis peu difficilement lisibles depuis MacOS 9, avec Internet Explorer, soit il y a des problèmes d'affichage, soit ça quitte inopinément. De même avec Netscape.


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est une magouille d'Apple pour te faire passer a X


----------



## Oizo (8 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est une magouille d'Apple pour te faire passer a X



 C'est d'ailleurs principalement parce qu'il n'était plus possible de lire ces skyblog sous MacOS 9, que j'ai dû faire passer l'iMac de mon frère (accro à ces blogs) à Mac OS X, sinon il allait faire une crise 

 Mais de toute façon il y a de moins en moins de sites qui fonctionnent correctement sous Mac OS 9.


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Septembre 2006)

(j'ai pas lu les r&#233;ponses, j'espere que je ne r&#233;p&#232;te rien)

si t'arrives pas &#224; lire les skyblog c'est pas grave, au pire tu sera moins con...


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2006)

Meuh non, c'est une touche qu'il a  :rateau:
ok, je sors


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> (j'ai pas lu les réponses, j'espere que je ne répète rien)
> 
> si t'arrives pas à lire les skyblog c'est pas grave, au pire tu sera moins con...




T'as raison


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> T'as raison



Excellent je connaissait pas :rateau:


----------



## tweek (9 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Excellent je connaissait pas :rateau:



Enjoy 

Y'a de quoi se refaire une belle paire d'abdos en lisant ces blogs de kikoo-lol


----------

